# found this while searching



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

While I was searching for just the right lace pattern, I ran across this gold mine of stitches.
http://www.knittingfool.com/


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

What a great site. Lots of interesting stitches. Thanks for posting xx


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

This is great! Thank you.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

A wealth of info. Thanks for posting


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I have bookmarked this site for future reference. Lots of great information.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

That's the one that got me to KP. Love links!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Great site. I use some to make scarfs for Christmas.Thankyou.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! I'm in heaven! Thank you for posting.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot, it is a real treasure.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks from Australia Patty! looks a fantastic site.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Bookmarked! It is a goldmine.


----------



## Jennieh (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW!! Thanks I have bookmarked it.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

this is great,can't wait to have a go at some of the patterns,thanks for posting.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a very handy link and will be very useful,thankyou for posting.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Patty,
Great site!!!!!!! Thanks for passing it along,,


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reference . Wonderful info.


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Thank you. These are lovely.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks for posting ...I have been on the site many times
keep forgetting to write the site down...til now your posted it


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you! I checked it out and found I can actually understand the instructions. Whoo- hoo!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Great post! Thanks a million. Bookmarked for future reference. Thanks again !


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Great find!
I've saved it.
Thank you!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for the site. Edith M


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Glanced at it. It looks like a really fantastic site. Thanks.


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this. Now I can stop looking for a sweater wheel. Vicki


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

OH, my! Thanks that is a great site. Can' wait to get into it.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you, it indeed is a gold mine of stitches.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, this is great.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks Patty, have bookmarked this. thats for sharing chrisx


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing this site.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Brilliant! Thank y ou


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Whippee! I love lace patterns! Thanks for the site! :thumbup:


----------

